# OOOOOH Boy!!!



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

04-30-2008 03:43 PM

Old thread. Termites done ate the rest of the trees by now. 

(Been here long enough now that I can catch these old threads. :clap


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

woodchuck2 said:


> Today i was in a hurry going from one job to the next and stopped at a different job to cut a tree down for a seasonal customer. He has a row of dense Pines along his driveway and he hired me to cut down one very dead pine. So i stop while towing my excavator to a different job in case i needed it to help guide the tree in the desired direction. I checked over the tree's for widow makers, the landing area and noted the varius dead limbs, notched it and dropped it right where i wanted it. Problem was it was the wrong damn tree. Man do i feel like an ass!! I have been cutting tree's for around 15 years and this is the first time i cut the wrong tree. I am still waiting for the customer to call me back, he still doesnt know as i left a message that i had a problem with the tree that i cut. I am going to offer to cut up and remove the wrong tree/brush for free but he will still have to pay for the correct tree as agreed when i drop that. In the meantime i am going to take photo's in case this comes back to haunt me. Has anyone else been in a similar situation and how was your turn out?


WOW. This brings up some memories. 3 years ago i called one of my guys told him about a roof we had to do. Gave him the address and told him to go start stripping it and the materials are on there way. long story short he stripped the wrong roof. Luckily the roof we stripped needed to be done. I gave the guy a wicked good deal and he signed contract and we finished the job. I still get a laugh out of it today!


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

hughjazz said:


> I used to be a subcontract snowplower in winters.
> 
> 
> I got sent to an unfamiliar (new) lot to clean. After 4 hours, the dispatcher calls me to see why I haven't gotten back to him lately.
> ...


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:..... Nearly had anurism.. that was a knee slaper


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

*l*

Whew, neighbor, *hit happens- & this somehow this brought back memories of way back when I was 17 & got a speeding ticket up north. I believe it was in Peru,ny & I drove up there to pay my fine,etc & unbe- known to me there were 2 JP's in that town & I got directions to the wrong one & he did not have a copy of my ticket, but fined me anyway. ($35 bucks).
About a month later, a trooper shows up at my house to arrest me for not showing up in court! Good thing I had a reciept from that Judge ! Lots of explaining there!!

Another mistaking story, A friend of mine came out of work to the parking lot to find his truck without his "cap" on it !! I wish I could have seen the look on his face! Got the troopers & everyone involved-come to find out, someone had lend a guy a cap & told him to just take it off his truck in the parking lot, trouble is the guy took it off the wrong truck...... They traced the guy down a few hours later, & everyone just laughed it off!

It's just a damn pine tree-wish someone would mistakingly cut some of mine down! I can't even get anybody to cut em down for the wood!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

This whole thing worked out great in the end. They called me back for the deck work, i replaced all the concrete piers under the deck, i had to put new sills under one end of the house, i put in new floor joists in the crawl space, i replaced 1/2 the floor in the living room floor and i shimmed the door. I gave him a big discount on the labor and i still walked away with $2k in my pocket for 4 days work. I drove by one day about a month ago and they had come up for the weekend. The driveway was 1/2 assed plowed by the niebor who uses their driveway as a rightaway to their home so i pulled in and and asked them if they wanted me to clean it up and they said go ahead. I plowed it out, pushed the banks back, sanded everything and told them it was on the house. The owners are now talking of having me come back and do more work in the spring :thumbsup:.


----------

